# Kordon Breathable Bags



## lstratton (9 Aug 2011)

Hi there,

My cherries simply won't stop breeding and whilst I keep taking them back to the LFS and getting dry food in return I now have so much dry food that I don't actually need any, so I was thinking about starting to sell some as it may be a more constant way of reducing my herd (there are way too many and I'd like to introduce some CRS but not until I have reduced the cherry shrimp number).

Anyway I've been looking for places to buy these bags and they all seem to come from the US - does anyone know where I can get them in the UK?  I just don't really want to pay for the shipping and wanted to just get a few to start off with to see how it all goes

Any help would be great, thank you so much


----------



## Westyggx (9 Aug 2011)

http://www.goldfishgala.co.uk/ They sell them here for £1 a bag and are based in the UK.


----------



## flyingfish (9 Aug 2011)

Why dont you trade a few shrimps in for some of your your LFS's bags that they put fish in would save on postage?  


Flyingfish


----------



## kev88 (9 Aug 2011)

lstratton said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> My cherries simply won't stop breeding and whilst I keep taking them back to the LFS and getting dry food in return I now have so much dry food that I don't actually need any, so I was thinking about starting to sell some as it may be a more constant way of reducing my herd (there are way too many and I'd like to introduce some CRS but not until I have reduced the cherry shrimp number).
> 
> ...



Where in London are you based? i'll buy 30-40 off you collection rather then sending via royal mail


----------



## ghostsword (9 Aug 2011)

I would also buy up to 50, can collect anywhere in London.


----------



## Gill (9 Aug 2011)

You could make friends with an LFS that use these in london. A hopefully blag some for free.


----------

